# Coughing only while drinking bottle



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ever since I got Rush, he has coughed when he is drinking his bottle..... i have never had another bottle baby do this. He will cough so hard he will fart .. poor little guy.

He never coughs any other time - only when drinking his bottle. Is he just trying to drink to fast


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

If it is truly only during bottle feedings, then he is most likely aspirating the milk. When calves did that, I broke up their feedings more and into really small (1-2 gulp) amounts so that they eventually got less excited by feedings and knew they'd be fed again soon. It helped. 

Never done that with a goatie though  Good luck!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

It sounds like hes aspirating a little milk as he drinks. Some babies are just really vigorous drinkers. As long its at no other time I wouldn't be too concerned. Just keep an eye out for aspiration pneumonia.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup I think he is aspirating the milk -- try making the hole a bit smaller on the bottle to see if this stops the coughing.

Othertimes they suck so hard and forget to breath so they cough in response to needing to breath (or their lungs demanded to breath so while eating they aspirated some milk)


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah I just use a bottle that flows slower - they have to work more to get their milk and they get it slower - seems to stop the coughing


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Milk doesn't come out of his nose does it? Have you checked his palate?

I did have one girl last year who would cough after drinking, but it was just because she was a pig lol.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope - no milk out of the nose - switched nipples to one with a smaller hole and he did a bit better with not stopping and coughing 

Thanks


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

Runaround is right . . . check the baby's palate anyway. Top AND bottom. Some times a cleft palate (bottom palate) will cause the milk to be aspirated more easily into their lungs. 

He could still be trying to get the hang of bottle-feeding though. If his palate is ok I would do what has already been mentioned before and make him take his time  good luck! Keep us updated!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Jess - I definately checked his pallete when I first got him and noticed him doing this.

I switched to a different nipple tonight that has a little smaller hole and he did better - I think he just gets so excited that he stops breathing - cause I was listening real close and watching his body closer. 

He is almost a month old and still getting 4 bottles a day - so I really can't break it up anymore than that......


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

Well if all it is is that he's getting super excited then just keep at it like you're doing now and he should be fine


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you {wink}


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

Np  keep us all posted if the situation changes. Sounds like he's got a pretty cool personality


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh he is a little *fart* he has now taught ALL the babies to come FLYING in my lap when I sit down that to jump on my legs with their front hooves when I am trying to walk through the barn with a 5 gallon bucket of water in each hand.... little buggers.


----------

